# cat needs a new home



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

My friend just had a stroke and has to get rid of her cat. She is a female 9 years old and spayed. She is a blue burmese and likes to go outdoors. I don't know much more about her and I have no pictures. All I know is that the family can't keep her and I was told if they can't find her a home they are going to euthanize her or just "let her go" meaning turn her into a stray. I can't have that so I decided to come here. I can't take her myself as I have really bad cat allergies. The cat is located in South Jersey (Close to Philla).
I will try to check back here as well but won't have as many chances to do so.
Thanks for any help that you can give.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wish I was closer and had room for another.








Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> My friend just had a stroke and has to get rid of her cat. She is a female 9 years old and spayed. She is a blue burmese and likes to go outdoors. I don't know much more about her and I have no pictures. All I know is that the family can't keep her and I was told if they can't find her a home they are going to euthanize her or just "let her go" meaning turn her into a stray. I can't have that so I decided to come here. I can't take her myself as I have really bad cat allergies. The cat is located in South Jersey (Close to Philla).
> I will try to check back here as well but won't have as many chances to do so.
> Thanks for any help that you can give.[/B]


Try putting an ad on craigslist.org, if there is one for your area.
Good luck finding her a home.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the idea, I didn't think of that yet.
My friend has to stay a little longer in the hospital for physical therapy so the cat has more time to find a new home. I really hope I can find her one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you contact a few vets in her area? They will often take an animal in in a situation like that and try to find a new home for it. I know the vet's office my sister works at gets a lot of wonderful dogs and cats whose owners have gone into nursing homes or died (a lot of people retire to the area).

I would also suggest you contact Siri at Siamese Cat Rescue. Since this kitty is a Burmese, she may know of a rescue group or even take her into their program.

http://va.siameserescue.org/


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I found a taker for the cat. Now we just have to make sure it's a good match! Thanks.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I found a taker for the cat. Now we just have to make sure it's a good match! Thanks.[/B]


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Well it wasn't a good match, so I am going to try and call that cat rescue. Thanks Marj.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok so before I could call the rescue my friend told me that his mom was home from the hospital. The hospital wanted to keep her 7-10 more days but her and her husband decided since she was walking that she could go home now. Then he told me that his sister wanted the cat but she lives in an apartment that doesn't allow pets. Her and her husband have been looking for a house though so their aunt said that she would take the cat until the sister and husband get their house. I am so happy that the cat is staying in the family. Thanks for the help. Oh and the cat wasn't a Blue Burmese it was a grey tabby. That's what I thought it was because I have had tabbies before when I was younger, but my friend told me the cat was blue when it was a kitten and he thought it was a Blue Burmese. Oh well at least she has a home now.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> Ok so before I could call the rescue my friend told me that his mom was home from the hospital. The hospital wanted to keep her 7-10 more days but her and her husband decided since she was walking that she could go home now. Then he told me that his sister wanted the cat but she lives in an apartment that doesn't allow pets. Her and her husband have been looking for a house though so their aunt said that she would take the cat until the sister and husband get their house. I am so happy that the cat is staying in the family. Thanks for the help. Oh and the cat wasn't a Blue Burmese it was a grey tabby. That's what I thought it was because I have had tabbies before when I was younger, but my friend told me the cat was blue when it was a kitten and he thought it was a Blue Burmese. Oh well at least she has a home now.[/B]


I'm glad you were able to find her a home


----------

